
Why Jakob Nielsen Is Wrong About Mobile Websites - boopsie
http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/04/why-jakob-nielsen-is-wrong-about-mobile-websites/
======
psweber
Yes, everyone please stop listening to Nielsen.

Also, check out the staff section on the Nielsen Norman Group site:
<http://www.nngroup.com/about/people/>

\- 4 old white dudes \- 12 young, attractive women

